# would you consider 3w2 women feminine?



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

more or less so then 3w4?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Double post, confusing Internet confusion

I'll add that in the sense of possessing true feminine virtues, grace and forbearance and whatever you think belongs in that list, certainly not type-exclusive

But I think a lot of 3 women maybe don't naturally come off feminine...but they try to...versus 5 or 8 women who might not necessarily come off feminine but won't try to.

And there are other 3s who specifically take on a masculine style. Like Hillary Clinton I'd say.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

'Feminine' covers a lot of ground because it depends on which qualities you associate with women :/

Stereotypically 'feminine' in a modern Western sense...shopping and pink and GNOs and chick flicks and whatever...I'd say it depends. 3s in general often try to take on qualities that seem desirable, for instance I think Marina and the Diamonds or at least this image is 3w2ish and it's pretty 'feminine' though not very emotive (she could be a 3w4 herself...or a 6.. @Amaranthine I'm still chewing on that haha)






In general I think 3s can struggle with finding or showing genuine emotion, which is not a typically feminine trait

This Russian singer is maybe a 3w2, this is a 3ish song at any rate






_And let them say I'm icy, but I'm gentle, I'm gentle
Let them say I'm cold, but I'm fashionable and free
Fashionable, free, gentle, and not icy at all_

To _me_ the vibe of 3s, wing regardless, isn't really feminine...but that's just me
Though Kim K is probably a 3 and she seems pretty feminine. I don't know.

Another 3 singer...actually, mother of the above






Another 3 singer, just to give an idea of vibe if that's what you're looking for


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

When I think of 3w2 women, I get the impression of solar femininity. So, there's a definite yang aspect to their energy. I think the need to do of the three makes their energy radiate outwards in general, and then you have the two who also naturally moves outwards towards others as a coping mechanism for their subconscious fear of rejection. Even if the actual 3w2 happened to be an introvert, I think that _something_ in his or her energy would have a solid outward flow. This could be seen in the way they carry themselves, an expression in the eyes, in the details of their reactions, etc. Imagine an internal sense of regality combined with societal expectations regarding women's physical appearance and behavior and hit with a touch of the siren's song.

The _image_ of femininity will, I think, be strong, but it's a femininity that is in control of its projections and interactions. It can play soft and demure, but is not soft and demure. You could have here a tigress playing at the sex kitten.

I see 3w4, by contrast, as more yin-influenced and controlled. I see this as a softer influence egoistically, even with the typical icy reserve oft noted about the combination. Half of the energy here travels inward, and while part of it wants to peek out and be noticed, it will play interactions closer to the vest - less tigress and more slinky black cat.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

My sister, who happens to be 3w2 (ESTP), is kinda feminine but not too hysteric. She's expressive though, it's quite ironic considering that I'm INFJ and Feelers have the reputation to be demonstrative, but people often say I'm much more blunt/colder than my sister. I think it's due to her extroversion and to our enneagram type.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Firemoon said:


> My sister, who happens to be 3w2 (ESTP), is kinda feminine but not too hysteric.


is she girly?


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

typethisperson said:


> is she girly?


What do you mean? Is she soft or something?


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Firemoon said:


> What do you mean? Is she soft or something?


does she wear make up and wear dresses and read gossip magazines etc.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

typethisperson said:


> does she wear make up and wear dresses and read gossip magazines etc.


Well, I mean, most girls wear make up and dresses although I know not every girl would do that. And no, she doesn't read gossip magazines. I think she's girly to some extent but she doesn't totally fit the "girly" stereotype, she still uses her head lol.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd say yes more often that not, although probably not necessarily to this extent:

* *















And definitely depends on what they value but I find it hard to imagine that a female 3w2 wouldn't value being feminine/have some kind of feminine image.

But I think I generally overestimate how feminine AND how stereotypically 3-ish actual 3s are lol, always shocked when I see pictures of 3s here.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

lol what??!! what does that even mean? what does "feminine" mean to you?


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Firemoon said:


> Well, I mean, most girls wear make up and dresses although I know not every girl would do that. And no, she doesn't read gossip magazines. I think she's girly to some extent but she doesn't totally fit the "girly" stereotype, she still uses her head lol.


most girls aren't ESTPs though... i'm just wondering if she fits the tomboy ESTP girl stereotype.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

charlie.elliot said:


> lol what??!! what does that even mean? what does "feminine" mean to you?


i don't need rudeness. blocked.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

@The Night Queen so you've found out that you could be an ENFP? how did that come about?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

typethisperson said:


> @The Night Queen so you've found out that you could be an ENFP? how did that come about?


Wellllll haha I'm always vascillating between the ExFx types (well, not really ESFP). Not sure this will stick.

The specific thing that made me change my type to ENFP was that yesterday...you know, maybe I was sick, I couldn't hear in one ear....but I'm living in a place where tea isn't available, haven't had it for two months, and I suddenly wanted it so much and was almost crying and it struck me like...this is not something that would happen to a Si PoLR person))))

I even made a collage of tea I wanted to drink 










(This is also what made me change my instincts to sp-first)

I often seem to have this relationship with Si, I don't normally 'value' it and I'm not proud of my Si abilities, feel insecure with it but sometimes I really become Si-ish

And I obviously have I think pretty strong Ne, Ne-dom makes sense.

But I don't relate that much to Te PoLR, relate to Se PoLR a lot more and...to Beta quadra more than Delta. So I don't know, really.

Feel free to as they say, type this person)


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

typethisperson said:


> most girls aren't ESTPs though... i'm just wondering if she fits the tomboy ESTP girl stereotype.


No she doesn't. She's still ESTP because of her cognitive functions.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Firemoon said:


> No she doesn't. She's still ESTP because of her cognitive functions.


Of course, it's about the functions. I personally don't know why people attach that stereotype to ESTP females when they're suppose to be Se doms like ESFP females who are often seen as very girly.


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

Praimfaya said:


> When I think of 3w2 women, I get the impression of solar femininity. So, there's a definite yang aspect to their energy. I think the need to do of the three makes their energy radiate outwards in general, and then you have the two who also naturally moves outwards towards others as a coping mechanism for their subconscious fear of rejection. Even if the actual 3w2 happened to be an introvert, I think that _something_ in his or her energy would have a solid outward flow. This could be seen in the way they carry themselves, an expression in the eyes, in the details of their reactions, etc. Imagine an internal sense of regality combined with societal expectations regarding women's physical appearance and behavior and hit with a touch of the siren's song.
> 
> The _image_ of femininity will, I think, be strong, but it's a femininity that is in control of its projections and interactions. It can play soft and demure, but is not soft and demure. You could have here a tigress playing at the sex kitten.
> 
> I see 3w4, by contrast, as more yin-influenced and controlled. I see this as a softer influence egoistically, even with the typical icy reserve oft noted about the combination. Half of the energy here travels inward, and while part of it wants to peek out and be noticed, it will play interactions closer to the vest - less tigress and more slinky black cat.


i think that is pretty darn accurate. (And poetic, so kudos to you on that. I especially like your incorporation of yin vs yang as a reflection of the two wings. Reminds me of how my essays usually come out for literature classes for some reason.) 

As a 3w2 I absolutely try to portray the image of femininity and I embrace it. I don't associate with the new feminist movement, not because I don't believe in equality, but because I'm aware of the negative impact it would have on my credibility, unfortunate--but real. (There are other reasons but they are unrelated to the topic at hand.)

And what you said about "playing" soft and demure without actually being soft and demure speaks so true to who I am. Internally I'm quite ambitious, competitive, (in a friendly way) analytical and a defender of reason. externally unless I am around only my closest confidants I am soft spoken and conflict avoid-ant. Although that is a facet of my MBTI type as well.

My wardrobe is very "feminine", everything is form fitting and flattering. Most of my clothing is neutral or classic/soft colored (blush tones, olive tones, navy). Since I am a 2 wing I try to make sure to adhere to societal norms. Although I much prefer the style of dress in big cities (a bit more risqué... Sort of how I picture a 3w4 woman to dress) I live in a small town in the Midwest so I dress in a way that doesn't offend people. While still upholding that feminine, classy but still sexy image. 


(Not saying I hold it well or that anyone would actually think I do but that's what I go for.) :laughing:


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

^ isn't even a 3w2 *rolls eyes*


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

typethisperson said:


> ^ isn't even a 3w2 *rolls eyes*


LOL I'm debating between the two currently. *rolls cinnamon*

(I wrote that when I confirmed 3w2 for myself like shfifty fie days ago)


----------

